# Pit Bull saves 2 women from deadly cobra, dies wagging his tail.



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Pit Bull saves 2 women from deadly cobra, dies wagging his tail - 2007-03-01



> The children in the Fronteras household refer to their dog as "kuya" ("big brother"), and he certainly proved it on the day he sacrificed his life to protect the family.
> 
> On Monday, Feb. 12 at around 2 p.m., "Chief", an American Pit Bull Terrier, rescued Liberata la Victoria, 87, and her granddaughter Maria Victoria Fronteras from a deadly cobra which had entered their house through an opening in the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Not even going to lie. I teared up when I read this. Then it got worse when I saw the pic 

American Pit Bull Terriers, and dogs in general, are just amazing. Best. Dogs. Ever.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats really sad , i dont like the pic was really sad I cant imagine taking a pic of my dog after he passed that isnt a vision I would want to remember id rather remember them in the good times. It really does show how this breed really is, the part where he was wagging his tail at the end is so typical of them . I remember patching rocky up when he was wounded and he would do the same just sit there and wag his tail even though you know they have to be in pain they are tough lil dogs. Best family dog out there IMO and this is just more proof of that . Great post .


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i was just reading something like this, just double checked it was the same story but yours had a bit more detail. its crazy what these dogs will do for their families. its saddening, but its comforting to know that something you care so much about and you give so much to love and protect will do the samething for you you know?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Soooooooo sad........ Pic broke my heart!


----------



## dreztrianti (Oct 19, 2011)

my tears falling down...


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Gahhh,Thanks for making a sap of me at the college library.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

how do I love thee? Let me count the ways


----------



## Finn18 (Nov 5, 2011)

That's one of the saddest things I have ever read


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

i remember reading this story when it happened =/..


----------



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

I know this is a fairly old story but my gosh does it make me cry just by reading the title alone...If you don't call that loyalty and a great dog, I don't know what is.


----------

